#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-21
<teolemon> deux séries d'améliorations dans universe
<teolemon> j'ai trouvé mon éditeur fétiche
<teolemon> lokalize permet de faire des mass replace
<teolemon> sans planter
<teolemon> hello ti_tux
<ti_tux> salut teolemon
<cqfd93> salut à tous !
<cqfd93> teolemon, tu m'as demandé d'essayer gtranslator, tu persistes ou tu restes sur lokalize ?
<ti_tux> lokalize très bon outil ;)
<ti_tux> euh si vous vous passez de lp et travaillez sur lokalize je veux savoir comment vous faites !
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> je n'utilise lokalize que pour une tâche bien particulière
<teolemon> que sont les suggestions automatisées
<teolemon> je corrige en masse les erreurs fragrantes
<teolemon> flagrantes
<teolemon> je restes sur lokalize
<teolemon> mais je serais curieux de savoir si gtranslator marche
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-22
<teolemon> de très nombreuses améliorations dans les suggestions d'universe
<teolemon> à nouveau
<cqfd93> de quel genre ?
<teolemon> multiples
<teolemon> des inversions de mots
<teolemon> des mots francisés
<teolemon> des traductions complètes pour des morceaux de phrase souvent utilisés
<teolemon> ça devrait réduire le temps de relecture par chaîne
<teolemon> voire même rendre certaines chaînes validables sans modification
<YoBoY> teolemon, la demande pour le serveur est faites, j'attends leur feu vert. Tu as une clé ssh ?
<YoBoY> ce sera une machine virtuelle
<YoBoY> vous prevoyez d'y mettre quoi au final ?
<teolemon> c'est une version de développement
<teolemon> du portail international des développeurs
<teolemon> une installation de drupal
<teolemon> plus des applications customs
<teolemon> statistique
<teolemon> nightmonkey
<teolemon> éventuellement une version de dev de la doc
<teolemon> globalement un one stop shop
<teolemon> pour les traducteurs
<YoBoY> version de dev avant migration sur ubuntu.com ou vous prevoyez de diffuser l'adresse ?
 * teolemon wonders how he signed the CoC
<YoBoY> (version de dev de la doc ?)
<YoBoY> généralement c'est avec beaucoup de patience qu'on signe ça :D
<teolemon> and /me wonders if he still has the key, knows how to use it
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> pour qu'on puisse avoir un feedback quotidien
<teolemon> sur l'avancée
<teolemon> il doit bien y avoir moyen d'automatiser la publication ?
<YoBoY> j'ai du mal à suivre ^^"
<YoBoY> automatiser la publication de ?
<teolemon> la doc version dev
<YoBoY> celle de developpers.uc ?
<teolemon> .uc ?
<teolemon> la documentation que tu publies
<teolemon> desktop
<teolemon> et server
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas à signaler les coquilles et erreurs dans les suggestions
<teolemon> même les plus minimes
<teolemon> comme ça on peut les corriger à l'échelle des ddtp
<teolemon> et donc gagner énormément de temps
<teolemon> nouvel upload effectif
<teolemon> pour universe
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-23
<teolemon_> YoBoY, obtenir une clé PGP, ça correspond à ce dont tu as besoin ?
<teolemon_> https://launchpad.net/~pierre-slamich
<YoBoY> non
<YoBoY> une clé ssh, pas pgp
<YoBoY> https://launchpad.net/~yoboy-leguesh regarde chez moi
<YoBoY> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ssh#authentification_par_un_systeme_de_cles_publiqueprivee
<teolemon> ok
<YoBoY> teolemon, après si tu n'as pas de connaissance en gestion de serveur, install, etc… faudrait désigner un admin pour le serveur :)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-24
<teolemon> YoBoY, non ça va de ce côté, et je peux chercher ce que je ne sais plus/pas
<teolemon> tu as vu passer mon mail sur un groupe d'admin
<teolemon> c'est faisable ?
<teolemon> il y a 2 personnes, une chez les croates et une chez les néerlandais que j'aimerais bien intégrer
<teolemon> et ne serait-ce que pour la bonne gouvernance
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-05-26
<cqfd93> teolemon, j'ai encore troivé des "forfait" dans main !
<cqfd93> je viens d'uploader un paquet de correction dans main (vengeance)
<cqfd93> et maintenant, au dodo !
<cqfd93> bonne nuit !
<teolemon> thanks
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> je m'apprete à balancer un nouvel universe
<teolemon> pas un big bang, mais des corrections nébuleuses
<cqfd93> :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-05-25
<domgreg> bon matin je suis nouveau ici
<domgreg> je suis nouveau ici et avec Linux alors si y a une ame charitable qui peux m aider sa serais super merci
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-05-29
<gwae> aloha ! pas de chan pour la l10n-fr-community ?
